# هل هذه التركيبة صحيحة ؟؟؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 يناير 2011)

هل هذه التركيبة صحيحة ؟

أنا اريد ان اعمل تركيبة تزيل دهون وشحوم وصدأ البوتاجاز فأعطانى احد الإخوة معانا فى هذا المنتدى هذه التركيبة 

وأرجوا منكم ان تخبرونى ان كانت صحيحة ولا لا 

التركيبة هى : 

_صودا كاوية: 20 : 25 كجم
*صودا أش: 5 : 10 كجم*_
*تراي إيثانول أمين: 3 : 5 كجم*
*استكمال الحجم: 100 كجم ماء*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 فبراير 2014)

نعم تصلح وتعتبر تركيبه بسيطه ومن عائله القلويات ولكنها غير امنه رغم فاعليتها ويجب ان يكتب الصانع تحذير بعدم اللمس المباشر للجلد والعين ويجب على المستخدم ارتداء نظارة واقيه وجوانتى اثناء الاستخدام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 فبراير 2014)

نسيت ان ذاكر ويجب كتابة تحذير للمستخدم بعدم استخدامها فى البوتوجازات ذات السطح استانلس ويجب الشطف بماء فاتر ومنظف سائل لازالة اثر المزيل


----------

